# First Ever Empty MAC Lipstick



## mrsdoubtfire33 (Jan 21, 2014)

Just curious as to what was the first tube of MAC lipstick that you actually used up? Mine was Ruby Woo


----------



## mosha010 (Jan 21, 2014)

HUE.  I dont even Know how it happened! Lol


----------



## matchachoco (Jan 21, 2014)

Viva Glam V! I felt so accomplished, hehe!


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Jan 22, 2014)

Cockney.


----------



## deadSAVVY (Jan 22, 2014)

My first empty was honey love! I must've been eating the stuff lol.


----------



## beautybeeps (Jan 22, 2014)

I think mine was Angel with Viva Glam V a close second.


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 22, 2014)

My RiRi  Boy is getting there.


----------



## phatgyrl95 (Jan 22, 2014)

I have not emptied one yet but it's a tie between viva glam 2 and Nude from the Ri Ri fall collection.


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 22, 2014)

mine was Bunny Pink from the Playboy collection, went thru 2 tubes!


----------



## yellermom (Jan 24, 2014)

Viva Glam V was my first (also the first MAC lipstick I ever purchased).


----------



## LouGarner (Jan 24, 2014)

viva glam v. i finished three tubes of this lipstick


----------



## mrsdoubtfire33 (Jan 24, 2014)

LouGarner said:


> viva glam v. i finished three tubes of this lipstick


  Wow! I haven't got my hands on that one yet.


----------



## matchachoco (Jan 24, 2014)

LouGarner said:


> viva glam v. i finished three tubes of this lipstick


Nice! I've gone through 2, need to repurchase.


----------



## LouGarner (Jan 24, 2014)

matchachoco said:


> Nice! I've gone through 2, need to repurchase.


yes, that's a must have for me


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 24, 2014)

Brave was my first used lippie. But more recently, I went thru a tube of Venus (LE) so fast I was shocked! Luckily I backed that baby up!!


----------



## AutumnMoon (Jan 24, 2014)

Ladybug! I have one at home and one in my desk for emergencies. I love that color!!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jan 25, 2014)

Mine isn't gone yet but I can tell my Viva Glam III is gonna be the first to go.


----------



## Shellcat (Jan 25, 2014)

I am digging out the last bit of my first Nocturnal Instincts Mattene lippie!  I am in love with this shade!     I have two BUs so I am set for a while. 

  Also about half done with my Feed The Senses lipstick.  Fabulous shade for on the go...LOVE!!!!!


----------



## LouGarner (Jan 25, 2014)

Shellcat said:


> I am digging out the last bit of my first Nocturnal Instincts Mattene lippie!  I am in love with this shade!     I have two BUs so I am set for a while.
> 
> Also about half done with my Feed The Senses lipstick.  Fabulous shade for on the go...LOVE!!!!!


  I love nocturnal instincts. I don't have any b/u so I monitor how often I use it.


----------



## honey b (Jan 27, 2014)

Innocence Beware from Venomous Villains.  My first ever Mac lipstick.


----------



## mrsdoubtfire33 (Jan 27, 2014)

honey b said:


> Innocence Beware from Venomous Villains.  My first ever Mac lipstick.


  Oh wow! Sounds like you been a MAC fan for a while now


----------



## honey b (Jan 27, 2014)

mrsdoubtfire33 said:


> Oh wow! Sounds like you been a MAC fan for a while now


  Not as long as some people on this forum! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I actually just bought that lipstick when it launched a few years ago.  I didn't really get into Mac til last year.


----------



## iqaganda (Jan 29, 2014)

My favorite lipstick Viva glam Gaga 1. And yeah, i do have a back-up!


----------



## LouGarner (Jan 30, 2014)

iqaganda said:


> My favorite lipstick Viva glam Gaga 1. And yeah, i do have a back-up!


  I love Viva Glam 1 and 2. I don't have b/u but I love both colors


----------



## Veeology (Feb 5, 2014)

Shy Girl was the first and only lipstick I've ever finished. Love that lippie!


----------



## Baje (Feb 6, 2014)

Rebel. I'm on my third tube now


----------



## mrsdoubtfire33 (Feb 6, 2014)

Baje said:


> Rebel. I'm on my third tube now


  Wow! That is something! I got a half of tube left but nevertheless...Rebel will always be a part of my collection.


----------



## macbabyscloset (Feb 6, 2014)

my first empty, Beauty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 now working on my 3rd, not sure what Ill do after its gone ...


----------



## goldielockss (Feb 6, 2014)

sweet and sour is the first one!!!!! love love


----------



## liba (Feb 6, 2014)

goldielockss said:


> sweet and sour is the first one!!!!! love love


  you should get Fleur d'Coral from Fantasy of Flowers while it's still around - it's like a moister Sweet & Sour - it's great!


----------



## Rebellefleur (Feb 6, 2014)

lazy day  Im so glad I have a back up .. I havent used it yet.. I have so many similar light pinks that im finishing up atm..


----------



## goldielockss (Feb 7, 2014)

liba said:


> you should get Fleur d'Coral from Fantasy of Flowers while it's still around - it's like a moister Sweet & Sour - it's great!


  ill check it out! thank you!


----------



## DarylandCarole (Feb 7, 2014)

It was Viva Glam IV or V.  I'm almost out of Hue now.  I've been a MAC addict since 2004 so I'm sure there are others that I've forgotten.  Unfortunately I've had several break and I b2m'ed them.


----------



## stephglittersss (Feb 8, 2014)

My first empty was Angel  it's such a pretty pink


----------



## singer82 (Feb 8, 2014)

Mine was Pervette. Love that lippy! It started my love for pinky purple lippies. So glad its perm.  Need to buy that puppy again soon!  I think Gel was another


----------



## CiaoBellaa (Feb 8, 2014)

Mine will be Patisserie. It's so tiny, almost gone! I have a BU ready


----------



## roc2love (Feb 11, 2014)

Fresh brew was my very first empty lipstick and studio tech nw45 in foundation


----------



## Purplelipslover (Feb 12, 2014)

Heroine! So happy it's permanent now.


----------



## stephglittersss (Feb 12, 2014)

roc2love said:


> Fresh brew was my very first empty lipstick and studio tech nw45 in foundation


.     Fresh Brew has been on my wish list for a while. I must try it soon, I have so many pink lipsticks but I can't get enough lol


----------



## lxvefool (Feb 21, 2014)

Mine was See Sheer


----------



## nursesummer (Feb 21, 2014)

Mine was Blankety


----------



## cocoashanell (Feb 23, 2014)

Jubilee


----------



## Ajigglin (Mar 14, 2014)

Flamingo.


----------



## Asuth (Mar 18, 2014)

Pure Zen


----------



## miss_bayje (Mar 18, 2014)

Idk bout lipstick... but my lipglass was prrr I always depot my lipsticks so I never really used up a Mac Lipstick


----------



## laurgerhard (Apr 1, 2014)

Lovelorn


----------



## stephglittersss (Apr 1, 2014)

My first empty was Angel  it's such a pretty pink


----------



## LouGarner (Apr 1, 2014)

stephglittersss said:


> My first empty was Angel  it's such a pretty pink


  Angel is such a pretty pink. it was my first pink lippie ever


----------



## lmcmullen (Apr 2, 2014)

Midimauve. Was my first MAC lipstick, a Christmas gift from a friend.

  I've since gone through Syrup, Gem of Roses and Marquise 'D (why oh why don't they repromote this one so I can buy a case of it? LOL).

  I have a LOT of half used ones I'm trying to use up.


----------



## lilinah (Apr 2, 2014)

I still have a few lipsticks i bought in the mid-90s - i didn't use them up because i couldn't find another color like them: _Lust_ and _Grid_, both true blue-violets. _Lust_ was a frosted pale true blue-violet, some describe it as greyish lavender - see how the tube has a FLAT top. _Grid_ was medium-dark violet with a blue duo-chrome sheen - hard to see but the bullet is SILVER.









  Lust on the Left, Grid on the Right



  bad selfie of me wearing Lust



  bad selfie of me wearing Grid, nice blue shimmer


  I used up a _Cyber_ from back in the 90s - i still have the box. I need to get a replacement.

  And i'm almost finished with _Go For It_, from the 2010 In The Groove collection. Fortunately i DID back that up - i really love it.


----------



## jchait (Apr 2, 2014)

lilinah said:


> I still have a few lipsticks i bought in the mid-90s - i didn't use them up because i couldn't find another color like them: _Lust_ and _Grid_, both true blue-violets. _Lust_ was a frosted pale true blue-violet, some describe it as greyish lavender - see how the tube has a FLAT top. _Grid_ was medium-dark violet with a blue duo-chrome sheen - hard to see but the bullet is SILVER.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

  HOLY OLDSCHOOL! That flat topped tube is so spectacular. Love it!


----------



## NaniLovesMAC (Apr 2, 2014)

Viva Glam V


----------



## mrsdoubtfire33 (Apr 3, 2014)

lilinah said:


> I still have a few lipsticks i bought in the mid-90s - i didn't use them up because i couldn't find another color like them: _Lust_ and _Grid_, both true blue-violets. _Lust_ was a frosted pale true blue-violet, some describe it as greyish lavender - see how the tube has a FLAT top. _Grid_ was medium-dark violet with a blue duo-chrome sheen - hard to see but the bullet is SILVER.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Those are two gorgeous colors if Ive ever seen gorgeous!


----------



## AdelieDragon (Apr 4, 2014)

I don't have one yet but "Hug Me" is on its way there - I never used any lipstick so much. It's just so foolproof to wear and completely work-safe. My boyfriend got it for me in November and it's a good deal past the halfway mark!


----------



## MacMaiden (Apr 8, 2014)

Tanarama -frost , beautiful on it's own or on top of others , love it


----------



## bellaluv95 (Apr 8, 2014)

Plumful was my first, I'm on my 2nd tube!


----------



## DarylandCarole (Apr 9, 2014)

bellaluv95 said:


> Plumful was my first, I'm on my 2nd tube!


  One of my favs, too!


----------



## CharmFactor (Apr 15, 2014)

Shy Girl.. It's the only shade I've gone through. Used two of them, but that was before I realized that I don't really suit that color  Haha! Haven't used my third one in over a year or so..


----------



## vita cooper (Apr 15, 2014)

my sister gave me a tube of lust that she never used!!!!! i have the flat top also thats how long ago she had it.  also my first empty mac lipstick was mac red (given to me by my @ work supervisor because she said it would look good on my skintone & ive been hooked on mac ever since (im nc50 i think)


----------



## msjuicykisses (Apr 15, 2014)

lilinah said:


> I still have a few lipsticks i bought in the mid-90s - i didn't use them up because i couldn't find another color like them: _Lust_ and _Grid_, both true blue-violets. _Lust_ was a frosted pale true blue-violet, some describe it as greyish lavender - see how the tube has a FLAT top. _Grid_ was medium-dark violet with a blue duo-chrome sheen - hard to see but the bullet is SILVER.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I like those colors!!!


----------



## msjuicykisses (Apr 15, 2014)

My 1st Mac empty was Fresh Brew!!!!


----------



## tutibemyname (Apr 16, 2014)

Faux. Its just been a perfect everyday color.


----------



## saralyn (Jun 2, 2014)

The first MAC lipstick where I used up the whole tube is actually the very first MAC lipstick I ever owned, and that's Hug Me. It's a lustre (I believe), and is a great rosy nude color that I wore literally every day, unless an occasion called for a louder color. I have another tube of it, and it's my go-to when I want to give some life to my pale lips


----------



## Princesa Livia (Jun 9, 2014)

MAC Bombshell Lippie! I have this awful habit though of trying to preserve lippies - once its gone to almost a lil nib, I save it and move on to the next everyday lipstick!


----------



## alexisweaver (Jun 9, 2014)

MAC Red!


----------



## LV2EVOLVE (Jun 9, 2014)

Oddly enough, I'd say Electro...  I miss that shade!


----------



## ladyjamire (Jun 12, 2014)

think it was politely pink, was my first and would use it everyday haha


----------



## makeupmaiiden (Jun 13, 2014)

Haven't had any empties yet, but st Germain looks like  it's gonna be my first


----------



## LovelyLouboutin (Jun 14, 2014)

I haven't emptied anything yet but my first ill probably be Up The Amp.


----------



## stephshopaholic (Jun 14, 2014)

I don't have anything that's totally gone but my first tube if viva glam gaga 2 is down to a nub lol.


----------



## Madie (Jun 15, 2014)

My first one was either Viva Glam V or Syrup back when I was in HS! lol


----------



## LouGarner (Jun 15, 2014)

Madie said:


> My first one was either Viva Glam V or Syrup back when I was in HS! lol


I love viva glam V. it is such a beautiful lippie. I am on my fourth tube now.


----------



## mimip63 (Jun 17, 2014)

Lovelorn!  After that I became a lipstick fanatic!  

  weddingsbymartha.blogspot.com


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jun 17, 2014)

mimip63 said:


> Lovelorn!  After that I became a lipstick fanatic!
> 
> weddingsbymartha.blogspot.com


Hey! You can put the link to your blog in your signature, but you can't post personal blog links on the boards.


----------



## foxykita143 (Jun 21, 2014)

Cutester from the Hello Kitty collection, and actually the only l/s I've ever finished


----------



## Chaki12799 (Jun 21, 2014)

St.germain was my first. Loved it and repurchased


----------



## MissKate126 (Jun 23, 2014)

None yet, but I can see DG from the Kelly O collex being the first. I've worn it 3 out of the last 4 days I've had it.


----------



## LinzBelle (Jun 25, 2014)

I've been throughout so many tubes of lipstick, But I think the first one I got was either Blankety or Hug me.  I've gone through at least six of those in the past 15 years.


----------



## foxykita143 (Jun 26, 2014)

Blankety and Hug are must haves!


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 1, 2014)

I've actually never finished a lipstick.  I always get bored and move on, but now that I've found some favorites, I think I'll definitely finish up a few in the months to come!


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 10, 2014)

I'm pretty sure it was Chic. It used to be my go-to lipstick that I wore all the time. I went through several tubes before they discontinued it.


----------



## Kaipie20 (Jul 11, 2014)

I have so many lipsticks all similar in color so I have yet 2 finish anything but I'm getting close 2 finishing Angel and Faux


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 21, 2014)

MAC Amorous


----------



## Albicoccola (Jul 21, 2014)

Viva Glam IV, I think. It's either that or Sweetie


----------



## ladyjay (Jul 22, 2014)

i have so many different  colors ive yet to finish one


----------



## Gygy (Jul 22, 2014)

Hello, my very first MAC lipstick was SHEER PLUM  and I still have it 
  Then, when I really turned into MAC cosmetics, it was Vivaglam V, which I finished; I was wearing it everyday.... I finished 4 or 5 of Vivaglam V 
  Now I have dozens of colours I love!


----------



## AlbaMariaS (Jul 22, 2014)

Russian red!


----------



## melliieemel (Jul 24, 2014)

Snob and st germain are pretty low


----------



## kirstw91 (Jul 25, 2014)

I haven't finished one yet but pure zen will probably be the first lipstick Ill use up, closely followed by rose lily.


----------



## melliieemel (Aug 9, 2014)

Wow I never thought some of these were so popular


----------



## lilybettie (Aug 9, 2014)

I haven't finished one yet but it will be a close call between Plumful and Milan mode! Lustres are way easier to use up!


----------



## naayla2012 (Aug 9, 2014)

Creme cup


----------



## Kimber3 (Aug 11, 2014)

The first Viva Glam.....   It's been awhile.  That or politely pink...I used to wear that one all the time .


----------



## mimi0701 (Aug 12, 2014)

Viva Glam V. I've actually went thru 2 of those.


----------



## Bubek07 (Aug 12, 2014)

im almost done with fof <3


----------



## EnchantedOne (Aug 12, 2014)

Mine was Creme Cup, my grandmother's who also loves Mac is Sail La Vie!


----------



## baby22 (Aug 12, 2014)

I am almost through Riri Nude, which will be my first empty lipstick


----------



## SerenLuv (Aug 12, 2014)

Heroine was the first.  Pink Poodle (MAC by request) is almost done.  Good thing I have 2 backups.


----------



## geeofelia (Aug 14, 2014)

So Chaud, will be my first its very close to the end.


----------



## Aeris444 (Aug 15, 2014)

The only one I've aver finished was New York Apple and I bought it again!


----------



## kgrade (Aug 15, 2014)

Mystic, but since then I have gone through multiple Dark Sides, Hang Ups, Medias, and a Diva


----------



## RupaulManiac (Aug 15, 2014)

Mine was Creme D Nude, I got it in high school and used it everyday because I was really into the youtube beauty gurus and they all raved about it, so even thought I hated it when I got it I figured "well if they like it then it must be good, I just don't know what looks good".

  Now I'm older, I know what looks good on me, and it's not Creme D Nude


----------



## beckyalyssa (Aug 15, 2014)

Still working on it! I bet it'll be Creme Cup, Syrup, Flamingo or Morning Rose...


----------



## Queenesq (Aug 19, 2014)

Oh Baby lip gloss way back in the day!


----------



## msvluvsmac (Aug 19, 2014)

Fresh Brew.  As a matter of fact I emptied 3 tubes.


----------



## Lynlia (Aug 19, 2014)

O was my first empty lipstick. The only other one I've managed to finish using is Twig.


----------



## krstn1613 (Aug 19, 2014)

Faux


----------



## bchow1 (Aug 20, 2014)

Hmm...I think it was back when I was in highschool!  It was Twig.  I tried it on recently (15 yrs later?) and it looks horrible on me!


----------



## Meecherella (Aug 20, 2014)

Blankety. Snob and Faux are on the nubs right now.


----------



## joty (Aug 20, 2014)

Shy girl!


----------



## je13h (Aug 21, 2014)

fleshpot! its my HG


----------



## Qbip (Aug 21, 2014)

Has yet to happen, and not sure if i ever want to finish any of my limited edition colors


----------



## gina12345 (Aug 24, 2014)

The first MAC lipsticks that I finished were Chintz & Fluid, I brought them together & finished them together.
  The ones I finish the most often are Viva Glam 5 &6


----------



## issy (Aug 24, 2014)

Lovelorn


----------



## hansenhayley (Aug 25, 2014)

Creme Cup, my go to since it goes with basically every makeup look.


----------



## Britmakeup (Aug 28, 2014)

Crème de Nude!... but now I prefer bright pink or coral!


----------



## Estelle94 (Aug 28, 2014)

Fanfare


----------



## carolific (Aug 29, 2014)

Russian Red. It's always the first one to go among my lipsticks. And I actually have a lot of red. I'm kind of worried as to what will I do if my Deeply Adored and True Love's Kiss finally runs out.


----------



## GloWWorM (Aug 30, 2014)

I used up Creme Cup first a few years back, then I used two tubes of Sweetie.


----------



## krisny118 (Aug 30, 2014)

My rirwoo lipstick is almost done . : (  That  will be my first empty MAC lipstick tube.


----------



## dyingforyou (Aug 30, 2014)

hasn't happened yet to me either but i'm pretty sure it'll probably be diva lol


----------



## Aubrey Devonne (Aug 31, 2014)

The only thing I've finished was Pretty Please and Seductive Intent.  Love them both.  On my second tubes.


----------



## Ode (Sep 1, 2014)

Half n half!


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 1, 2014)

Ode said:


> Half n half!


  Was that a lipstick too. I thought it was just a lipliner. I learn something new everyday.


----------



## Ode (Sep 1, 2014)

[@]Vandekamp[/@] I didn't know that it was a liner too! I had a tube in an amplified finish. I loved it but wasn't crazy about the finish personally.


----------



## beautyescape (Sep 2, 2014)

My first ever empty MAC lipstick was Creme D'Nude. It was not one of my favorites and I have not repurchased it. I think it was just too pale for my skintone.


----------



## MelBox (Sep 3, 2014)

My first empty Mac lipstick was Plumful... Such a wonderful every day color! Which reminds me - I better add that to my cart on my next order.


----------



## potophan (Sep 3, 2014)

Mine was a barbie lipstick I got when I wasn't obsessed with lipstick yet or I would have still had it


----------



## LouGarner (Sep 3, 2014)

potophan said:


> Mine was a barbie lipstick I got when I wasn't obsessed with lipstick yet or I would have still had it


which Barbie lippie? I love sweet&single


----------



## HappyHippy (Sep 4, 2014)

I loved Cyber but after finishing the tube I will never wear it again.


----------



## morenomua (Sep 4, 2014)

Ruby woo


----------



## Bmorelyketip (Sep 7, 2014)

I've never used up a MAC lipstick. I'm horrible...I have some that I've only used once or just swatched. I should probably resell/trade it on here.


----------



## melinda (Sep 8, 2014)

I'm done but no ones I use the most are Saint Germain and cherish


----------



## aaliyah62 (Sep 8, 2014)

I haven't finished one yet but the first one will be certainly viva glam V


----------



## MissBelladone (Sep 8, 2014)

I haven't finished one yet but the first one will be certainly Hue !
  It's not my fav lippie, but it's one I wear often to work


----------



## Carrington432 (Sep 8, 2014)

Angel and Up the Amp were my first empties!


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 8, 2014)

Carrington432 said:


> Angel and Up the Amp were my first empties!


  Up the Amp is a pretty color.I can see why.


----------



## krisny118 (Sep 9, 2014)

I luv UP THE AMP too ! a perfect lavender shade


----------



## Glamstylz (Sep 9, 2014)

I so silly ill stop using a lipstick for a little while when i see i am about to use it up.. im close on love lorn and half and half.. lol


----------



## Veronika23 (Sep 14, 2014)

Mesh! Which was my first MAC purchase. It's been discontinued for years now


----------



## Mismatchedsocks (Sep 14, 2014)

Hue ! Did not actually use it all up, first it melted in my car, then the lipstick fell from the container ! Hue did not work for me at all !


----------



## dodotheextinct (Sep 15, 2014)

Runway Red was my first finished lipstick though Patisserie melted on me.


----------



## Jessylovesglow (Sep 17, 2014)

My first empty lipstick was Angel


----------



## mauu (Sep 20, 2014)

My first empty MAC lipstick was either Viva Glam V or Bare Again (Sheen Supreme). 

  I've also finished Marquise'D and Lustering. Currently working on Oh, Oh, Oh - already had to dig out and depot the remaining lipstick from the bullet.


----------



## preppdpolished (Sep 20, 2014)

Mine was creme cup, such a generic choice but I guess I was pretty young


----------



## My-perfume (Sep 21, 2014)

Mine was Angel, perfect for everyday


----------



## verorl (Sep 22, 2014)

Fresco. Anyone remember it? It was a color from way, way back that was a warm rose pink with a satin finish. Really pretty! It looked velvety on my lips! Then they discontinued it and I didn't get a change to get another.

  Several years later, the Blonde, Brunette, Redhead collection comes out, and they release Blow Dry, which was so similar to my beloved Fresco! Anyway, I used mine up, and stupidly, didn't buy backups.


----------



## Tiahaar (Sep 22, 2014)

Mine was Viva Glam V. It's fun to see that it was first to so many others too.  Next empty one will be dazzle lipstick 'Snazzy'.


----------



## Sabri (Sep 22, 2014)

My First empty lipstick was Fresh Brew


----------



## kjrams2 (Sep 22, 2014)

viva glam V.. it was my first mac lipstick


----------



## LouGarner (Sep 23, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *kjrams2* 



viva glam V.. it was my first mac lipstick 



  i love viva glam V it's one of my all time favorites.


----------



## ImACraftyNurse (Sep 23, 2014)

My first ever MAC Lipstick and first ever used up was Fabby. Loved that back in the day. Still use it but only occasionally now. Ahhhh, the memories of our firsts Quote:Originally Posted by *mrsdoubtfire33* 



Just curious as to what was the first tube of MAC lipstick that you actually used up? Mine was Ruby Woo


----------



## ImACraftyNurse (Sep 23, 2014)

Ladybug is about the only true red I can really wear and I love the Lustre formula. It’s so pretty!Quote:Originally Posted by *Vandekamp* 



My RiRi  Boy is getting there.



Quote:Originally Posted by *AutumnMoon* 



Ladybug! I have one at home and one in my desk for emergencies. I love that color!!


----------



## Madzia Lewa (Sep 23, 2014)

my first empty was Sunny Seoul


----------



## purplerose88 (Sep 23, 2014)

My first empty MAC lipstick was RiRi Boy. I'm in love with that purple color!!!


----------



## Leiyah0I8 (Sep 24, 2014)

​ 
 For me it's the lipstick Angel but I love it so much I bought a second!


----------



## lolalynn (Sep 25, 2014)

Viva Glam V lipstick!!


----------



## Blushing (Sep 25, 2014)

Angel


----------



## mauu (Oct 3, 2014)

Wow... Viva Glam V is really popular, huh? No wonder, it's such a universally flattering and low maintenance color. Plus the lustre formula is fairly easy to use up.


----------



## laarni (Oct 3, 2014)

Mine was Viva Glam IV!!!


----------



## lily2090 (Oct 3, 2014)

Haven't finished one yet but the first in lone would have to be "twig" the very first mac lipstick I bought


----------



## cassie05 (Oct 5, 2014)

Haven't finished any lipstick yet cause I have so many! But I just emptied my MAC l/g in Partial to Pink couple of months ago. I had it since 2009!


----------



## StacyLove (Oct 29, 2014)

Fresh Brew!


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 29, 2014)

purplerose88 said:


> My first empty MAC lipstick was RiRi Boy. I'm in love with that purple color!!!


  Me too. Have you checked out the Milani Limited Edition Enchanted Amethyst


----------



## lipstickpd23 (Oct 30, 2014)

The only one I've ever finished is Velvet Teddy. Mehr and Ruby Woo are on their way too.


----------



## MACerette (Oct 31, 2014)

Fanfare. Just bought a second tube. Cosmo is almost finished too (1st tube) ... I usually wear bright / dark lips but when I choose a more toned down l/s these are usually the ones I reach for.


----------



## mrswhite0125 (Nov 12, 2014)

Velvet Teddy...I went through it so fast!


----------



## khendry81 (Nov 13, 2014)

Haven't gone thru a whole one yet!!


----------



## spitfire (Nov 13, 2014)

Haven't finished one yet since I try to use them all equally. But still my RiRi Woo is already halfway gone


----------



## lexielex (Dec 4, 2014)

Mine was Syrup!


----------



## MercifulLove (Dec 6, 2014)

Underworld.... a brownish burgundy color that they no longer make  :-(


----------



## bonvivant (Dec 8, 2014)

Creme Cup; not there yet but soon enough!


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 9, 2014)

Taupe. I just backed it up last weekend.


----------



## Jennifae (Dec 9, 2014)

I have yet to finish one... but I'm currently working on One of a Kind.


----------



## AShinySquirrel (Dec 23, 2014)

Like several, I haven't used one completely yet but Pet Me Please and Velvet Teddy will be first I think.


----------



## SLovesBeauty (Dec 28, 2014)

I own over 60 mac lipsticks but I have not used up any but i think it could be Angel in the Future.


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Dec 28, 2014)

First one I finished was Strawbaby I have a BU but I'm too scared  to use it because I blew through the first one. I usually like gloss and just use lipstick occasionally but recently I'm obsessed with lipstick and use SiS and Peachstock obsessively


----------



## Lucy Fer (Dec 29, 2014)

My first empty was Creme D'Nude.


----------



## jlampley (Dec 30, 2014)

Ravishing


----------



## thepupa (Jan 8, 2015)

Almost CDN. Im afraid to use most of them up cause they are LE ones!: (


----------



## shakinstevens89 (Jan 21, 2015)

Myth


----------



## suciarubia (Jan 29, 2015)

Viva Glam V, nearly empty


----------



## dilmadoll (Jan 30, 2015)

Kinda Sexy


----------



## elleB (Feb 15, 2015)

Heroine!


----------



## NobodysBusiness (Feb 25, 2015)

I have not emptied one yet but it's a tie between girl about town and goddess of the sea from the alluring aquatic collection.


----------



## Jayjayy (Feb 25, 2015)

Sweetie just went bad. It was my first ever MAC lipstick and the first ever to expire. I'm kind of glad because I don't like frost finishes anymore anyway. But it was a little sad.


----------



## preghiera386 (Feb 26, 2015)

It was Hug me.
  In 90's,brown lips were berry popular in Japan.
  Hug me is a little pinky brown and cute color.


----------



## squirtlesquad54 (Feb 28, 2015)

Mine was Viva Glam V


----------



## forlippylovers (Mar 1, 2015)

My first ever finished tube was Rebel. Mystical and fashion revival are close. Thank God I have back ups love them


----------



## iluvmibabies (Mar 6, 2015)

ruby woo


----------



## SparkleMum (Mar 7, 2015)

Myth haha! I wouldn't use it on its own these days but I use to burn through tubes in the mid 2000's


----------



## mslee (May 16, 2015)

Wonder Woman Marquise D still have it


----------



## Erica53094 (May 30, 2015)

Lol I don't own a single lipstick I have used up!


----------



## jravae (May 30, 2015)

It was either Mehr or Unlimited.  I've gone through a few tubes of both.


----------



## Vandekamp (May 30, 2015)

Erica53094 said:


> Lol I don't own a single lipstick I have used up!


  Me either.


----------



## Mayanas (May 30, 2015)

Pander Me will be the first


----------



## Erica53094 (May 31, 2015)

Mayanas said:


> Pander Me will be the first


----------



## elinadesiree (Jun 3, 2015)

Patisserie is almost gone. It was my first Mac Lipstick along with Lovelorn and I bought them both about 5 years ago. I used Patisserie a lot, not because i _loved_ it but it is just such an easy shade to wear. Could swipe it on without a mirror or without thinking.


----------



## iqaganda (Jun 10, 2015)

I think it was Viva Glam Gaga 1. I don't think I would ever empty a lipstick anytime soon. It's either they gone bad but never emptied..


----------



## DiamondSky (Oct 5, 2015)

Syrup! It was also my first MAC lipstick. I think I used it up because since it was my only MAC lipstick at the time, I wore it all day every day, even when I recently shouldn't have!


----------



## mistymorose (Oct 17, 2015)

Capricious


----------



## LeMoon (Nov 20, 2018)

See Sheer. My perfect everyday lipstick cause it adds a pop of color and it's not too much.


----------

